# Rubber Stamp referral?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Im toying with the idea of getting a rubber stamp made of my logo and stamp on boxes. Any have good experience with some company? There are so many on the web its hard to choose. thanks Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be interested also, wonder who PJ used before she had her bags custom done, will have to ask her. I need to do shopping bags.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I also looked for shopping bags, but they are too expensive. So I got the flat plastic ones in Turquoise, it looks nice, but didn't go with the 'natural' theme. So now I use brown paper bags from Sam's. people like it. For gifts I fold the top over, punch 2 holes and thread red and green raffia and tie in a bow. Its cute. Please let us know if you find good shopping bags. It may be worth splitting a large order if they would fit in a click and ship box. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am buying the cub size Kraft (the color of my labels) with the handles from Uline.com (they will send you samples)

I really want the 1/2 peck Kraft apple bags, but so far nobody can beat $45 for 250 bags. I will stamp them myself rather than getting them preprinted to save money.

With the new Sienna, Brick and other earth toned tissue I found on ebay, they look great!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

For regular-sized orders, I use brown kraft bags (lunch size) and staple my business card to the top center of each one. I did buy matte black bags with handles for larger purchases that can't fit into the kraft bags. I probably got the black bags (they have lots of different colored kraft-type bags) from either Papermart or Nashville Wraps.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the cub bags too. We use those for larger purchases and regular brown bags from Sam's for smaller purchases. But I want a stamp too so I can stamp the bags. That's on my 'to-do' list after the holidays.


----------

